# Moving back to the US



## KennethAlan (Jul 28, 2010)

After 13 years in Malaysia my wife and I are considering making a move back to the US. My wife is Malaysian but had conditional Permanent residence in US before we made the move to Malaysia in 2002 for family reasons on her side.. My daughter is a US citizen and we would like to take advantage of her high school years back the the US. 
My questions are: selling the house here and taking the money back to US , any complications? How to take money back? Is there a limit to how much money can be brought in? IRS issues? Etc, etc.
As for my wife's PR , I don't assume it will be an issue to reinstate after 13 years of marriage , not like it's new. 

Anyone with info is much appreciated


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

as long as you have been filing taxes annually with the US goverment since you left you should have no great problem 
your wifes green car is long void .. you will have to start all over again from scratch 
spousal visa 
Immigrant Visa for a Spouse of a U.S. Citizen (IR1 or CR1)


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

There are no limitations on importing funds. You have to declare them.
There is no reinstatement of a Green Card. You will have to start from scratch as you call it.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You will need to sponsor your wife for a spouse visa. 

Being out of the country for so long any Green card status she had will have lapsed.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Crawford said:


> You will need to sponsor your wife for a spouse visa.
> 
> Being out of the country for so long any Green card status she had will have lapsed.


AoS (Affidavit of Support) can be sponsored by spouse, self-sponsored by assets or by friends/family/strangers.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

twostep said:


> There are no limitations on importing funds. You have to declare them.


I wouldn't have phrased it that way.

There are no limitations on importing funds into the U.S., except perhaps for embargoed countries. Malaysia is not such a country.

A U.S. declaration is only required when _physically_ importing negotiable instruments, cash, or other liquid funds -- "cash in a suitcase" or equivalents. I doubt the original poster had that idea in mind. A wire transfer (for example) does not require a FinCEN/CBP declaration.


----------



## KennethAlan (Jul 28, 2010)

Davis1 said:


> as long as you have been filing taxes annually with the US goverment since you left you should have no great problem
> your wifes green car is long void .. you will have to start all over again from scratch
> spousal visa
> /quote]
> ...


----------



## KennethAlan (Jul 28, 2010)

BBCWatcher said:


> I wouldn't have phrased it that way.
> 
> There are no limitations on importing funds into the U.S., except perhaps for embargoed countries. Malaysia is not such a country.
> 
> A U.S. declaration is only required when _physically_ importing negotiable instruments, cash, or other liquid funds -- "cash in a suitcase" or equivalents. I doubt the original poster had that idea in mind. A wire transfer (for example) does not require a FinCEN/CBP declaration.


So , if I were to wire transfer the money it would not be an issue? Would you happen to know about the Malaysia side , taking the money out?

Thanks


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That may or may not be, but you'll still need to have 3 years of IRS tax returns available to act as a sponsor to bring your spouse to the U.S. You may have zeroes next to "tax owed" on those tax returns, but you (or at least the sponsor) need those tax returns to submit during the visa process.


----------



## KennethAlan (Jul 28, 2010)

twostep said:


> AoS (Affidavit of Support) can be sponsored by spouse, self-sponsored by assets or by friends/family/strangers.


Could you clarify this? Not quite sure what you mean.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

KennethAlan said:


> So , if I were to wire transfer the money it would not be an issue?


No issue on the U.S. side -- and even no issue if you want to bring cash in a suitcase (or equivalent), as long as you make a declaration.



> Would you happen to know about the Malaysia side , taking the money out?


I would not. You'll have to check that.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

BBCWatcher said:


> I wouldn't have phrased it that way.
> 
> There are no limitations on importing funds into the U.S., except perhaps for embargoed countries. Malaysia is not such a country.
> 
> A U.S. declaration is only required when _physically_ importing negotiable instruments, cash, or other liquid funds -- "cash in a suitcase" or equivalents. I doubt the original poster had that idea in mind. A wire transfer (for example) does not require a FinCEN/CBP declaration.


Actually, there is a declaration required any time you transfer $10,000 or more into or out of the US. (Not sure if it's a FinCEN declaration these days or not.) But if you make a bank transfer, it's the bank that files the declaration on the movement of the funds. For that reason, they may ask you about the source or purpose of the transfer. It's no big deal, just something to be aware of.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Banks are also required to report other fund transfers that are _not necessarily_ $10,000 or more....



> It's just something to be aware of.


Why? Who cares? It's the bank's (or money transfer specialist's) job to make those reports, not yours. I suppose if you're trying to launder money you might care. The original poster didn't suggest that he is, and I assume he isn't.

The bank also has IT systems, profit and loss statements, HR management, branch and ATM operations... the list is long of things banks must do to stay in business, and many of those activities require filing government reports with various agencies. I doubt the original poster (or too many other people) care.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I've known people who get all irate when the bank asks you to give details about the source of the money or the reason for the transfer as part of the transfer process. It's just useful to know that it isn't really the bank's idea to "invade your privacy" like that - it's the law and they pretty much have to ask it.

Heck, in some countries (such as France), the banks report all sorts of "odd transactions" to the tax authorities. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

KennethAlan said:


> Could you clarify this? Not quite sure what you mean.


If you do not have the assets to financially sponsor your wife you can go the co-sponsor route. You still need three years of US tax returns to sponsor your wife.


----------

